

How PostgreSQL Processes a Query - mattculbreth
http://www.postgresql.org/developer/ext.backend.html

======
neilc
Blatant self-promotion, but people interested in PostgreSQL query processing
might also be interested in these slide decks:

"Query Execution Techniques in PostgreSQL"
<http://neilconway.org/talks/executor.pdf>

"Inside the PostgreSQL Query Optimizer"
<http://neilconway.org/talks/optimizer/optimizer.pdf>

